# Concrete statue



## Center_line_Painting

K. I'm repainting a sentimental Mother Mary for a customer. I don't typically do decorative stuff. My plan was to just use the materials I have left over from my usual exterior work, but buying a specific color for her robe.
There is one spot on the top of her head that Is chipped a bit-rusted metal showing. I was thinking of filling it with some concrete patch but could be cheap and caulk it. The customer won't care much either way- id rather not have rusty work Though.

I'm not doing much fine work just white and a blue robe..
My assumed process-
Cleaning
Let dry for a few days
Coating with SW PrimerRx bonding
Coating with Resilience semi white
Doing the cape in resilience or emerald semi 
Clear Seal coat of something -was going to rely on y'all and my rep for that info


I'm not a strictly SW painter...it's just cheap and convenient for me. We have Ppg and Ben Moore locally-not much else....well big box paints too.

Any techniques that'd be good for my future to know ....to experiment with would be cool info...I'm a young gun. Few painters step out of summer vacation rental repaints around here, so that's my background. 

Thanks!

I'll gladly share before/after pics when the time comes


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

You might consider a masonry primer/conditioner.


----------



## PNW Painter

If it's a sentimental piece for your client then you need to step up your game a little bit. I'm guessing they're more than willing to pay for your time.

At least apply a rush inhibiting spray paint on the rusty metal before you fix the chip.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Center_line_Painting

My rep didn't advocate loxon primer over any other. Actually he was leaning towards extreme bonding until I brought up peelbond-which he said would penetrate more. 

I'll definitely hit the rust with some kind of ext. blocker-i always have it stocked anyway.

Im guessing my product choices aren't too bad.

So my two remaining questions:

1. Is there a faux technique I should look into? That is...I'm thinking of having the cape blend darks and lights of blue...perhaps messing with some colorants

2 Will a finish sealer do any Justice in preserving my work? Idk what to use in that case.

Thx for the suggestions!


----------



## RichieSam

Is the work completed? Would like to see the pic if its done.


----------



## Center_line_Painting

Thanks for checking @RichieSam. I've since hired an artist on staff to do faux work. Business has unexpectedly been booming for me, so I didn't get the statue to the artist until Christmas time. She said it's almost done. Obviously no one is in a rush about it. I'll post an album of before/after stuff when the time comes.


----------



## RichieSam

That would be great!


----------



## ScottRFA

Try using hydronic cement from HD.
It’s in the paint department (comes in a plastic pail and stupid easy to work with).
Mix up small batch in a plastic mixing cup.
It can be tinted if you like. Dries super fast to move the project along.
Snap!


----------



## Center_line_Painting

I have before/after's now.
Process:
clean, rust inhibitive primer on metal spot, primeRX full statue, Aura exterior for blue, Aura for White, artist used oil based paints on finer details of the statue, skin tones, jewelry, etc., idk about those products, but they hold up apparently. Finished with three coats of an exterior clear coat from modern masters. 

I just needed an artist! I don't have the time to learn how to do that stuff yet, I'll stick with cabinets and repaints!


----------



## fauxlynn

The results look great, thanks for posting the final product.


----------



## EdgePaintingTool

Fantastic


----------



## LynnDingler

Amazing it looks great.


----------

